

15 Puzzles in 30 Minutes - amichail
http://youtube.com/watch?v=rczb7yd0XiM

======
amichail
BTW, how would you design a twisty puzzle construction set so that anyone can
easily invent and play with new twisty puzzles?

~~~
aswanson
I would take adenosine, guanine, taurine, and cytosine and pair them into
double helices. And I would make sharing them fun. :-)

